# High School Tractor Days



## JD100 (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi TF. Thaught I'd post this event here to show how the young people in my high school show thier support for the agriculture all around our community. A friend of mine and I had an Idea many months ago to create this school event to bring farm and garden tractors to our school to show our support. Tractor Day is next Friday June 7th. So far we have atleast 5 confirmed tractors showing up. I know this sounds a bit small but, we are a school of 600 and I think we will do pretty well for our first year. I anticipate more will be added within the next week with upwards of 10-12 tractors. I will however be posting pictures of the ride up and the line-up in the passing days of the event. I would like to see what the members of TF think of this small idea. 
Thanks. JD100


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

When I was in high school the the FFA had a day that we all drove our tractors to school, we had a pretty good turn out every year. But where I live every kid in the school was in the FFA other than maybe one or two foreign exchange kids or something. Be sure to post the pics of em


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Sounds like a great idea! Keep us posted and get some pictures posted of the big day.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Outstanding.


----------



## JD100 (Feb 23, 2013)

Oh I will folks. As many pictures as possible. Just got a few more registered today total comes to 9 as of today! I can hardly wait!


----------



## JD100 (Feb 23, 2013)

Total is now 12. One or two more starglers left. Got me a John Deere AR for the show ye ole Johnny Popper!


----------

